# Karate Cape Town



## AndyHug (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi All,

I've recently arrived in Cape Town, South Africa, and I would like to start training in Karate. I'm a beginner, and I'll be staying here for two years. I know this is a tall order, but if there are any South Africans out there, would you know a reputable Karate school (something low-key and "real", not one of the snazzy new martial arts schools) in the city centre?

Also, since I don't really know how karate styles differ from one another, could you give me some interesting links to compare Shotokan, Goju Ryu, Shorin Ryu, etc.? Up to now, I've only found short descriptions on how the stances differ. In the end, the quality of the school is more important to me than the style, but I'd still like to know.

Many thanks in advance for your help.

David


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 30, 2004)

Isn't "Karate in Capetown" a Randy Newman song?

sorry I couldn't resist. :uhyeah: 
Sean


----------



## celtic bhoy (May 4, 2004)

Isn't Andy Hug a famous K1 fighter? God rest him.


----------



## AndyHug (May 5, 2004)

That's right. He came from a Kyokushin background and won the K1 tournament in 1996 (competed and did well in a few others). Sadly, died at 36.

David


----------



## pakua (Aug 2, 2004)

David- did you find anything in CT?

The school at which my kids train, and where I do Tai Chi, has a CT branch afaik. It's Yushinkai Kobujutsu. I'll get the number this evening at class, and post tomorrow.

Jim


----------

